# Where are they?



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

How far up the coast are the tarpon now? Have they made to the BOX? With this wind I don't think you would know they are around even if you were close to a them!


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Wheres the box?


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*Its a small area*

of the "Tarpon Alley" which is the near shore strip running up and down the Texas coast here in the Sabine Pass/Galveston beach front. Project Tarpon.com is a great site that is full of info for the tarpon fisherman


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Tarpon*



Davidsel47 said:


> Wheres the box?


The box refers to a reference point on land used by the locals....


----------



## topwatrout1 (Oct 7, 2016)

^^^This.


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

dpeterson said:


> How far up the coast are the tarpon now? Have they made to the BOX? With this wind I don't think you would know they are around even if you were close to a them!


Water temps are in the 80s all up and down our coast. Fish are here... just gotta find them as always and be able to get to them.


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*Thanks for all*

the responses. As soon as the wind lays down I'll be out in the alley hoping to find those telltale signs that they are around. I didn't get to chase the tarpon last year but am looking forward to this year. Gotta get my time in before the tournament! I figured they were around my area already but if you cannot get on the water because of the wind, you have to ask around, so to everyone who chimed in; Thanks! If you have never hooked a tarpon, you don't know what your missing. Two boats prowling the waters doubles the odds of finding them! Hint, Hint!


----------



## topwatrout1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Someone somewhere will most likely jump some this weekend.


----------

